# Blogs of Note



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is an increasing number of quality blogs written by industry professionals and aspiring baristas

This thread will list these and will be added to frequently;

Stuart Lee Archer | Pumphrey's Coffee

Chris Weaver | Coffee Aroma (Lincoln)

Seamus McFlurry | Coolaboola (Newcastle)

James Hoffman - World Barista Champion 2007 | Square Mile Coffee Roasters | Square Mile Coffee Blog

Steve Leighton | Hasbean Coffee | InMyMug - video blog

Stephen Morrisey - World Barista Champion - 2008 | Personal Site

Tim Styles

Dominic Boyett | Urban Espresso

Lukas Kolbe | Einfach Kaffee (simply coffee)

Please PM or email me with suggestions for inclusion in this thread


----------

